# Buy 2 get 1 Free and stand a chance to win a Reuleaux



## Oupa (4/2/16)

Vapour Mountain has been hard at work over the last few months. We have not posted here in a while, so to celebrate our return as well as a good news teaser, we decided to run a unbeatable special and competition.

Buy any *TWO* 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium eLiquids and get *ONE* 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium eLiquid of your choice *FREE*! *This offer is valid until midnight on Friday 12 February. *When buying at least two 100ml bottles on our website just enter your preferred flavour and nic content for your free 100ml in the comments/notes section when checking out your cart.

Every customer that makes use of this special will be entered into a lucky draw competition. The prize will be the following:

1 x Wismec Reuleaux RX200 TC Mod (White)
3 x 18650mAh Sony VTC4 batteries
1 x 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium eLiquid (any flavour in our 100ml range)

Winner will be announced on Monday 15 February. Winner will be drawn in a random lucky draw. 

The good news is that Vapour Mountain Premium eLiquid will hopefully be available at a Vape Shop / Retail store near you soon. We are currently in the process of setting up a large production and distribution facility where our eLiquid will be manufactured in high volumes. This will enable us to carry enough stock of all our flavours in all nicotine levels at all times as well as the fact that our eLiquid will be available to resellers at wholesale level. Not even to mention that our juices will be steeped by the time it reach our customers.

This is just a little teaser... Watch this space, more announcements will follow over the next few weeks and months.

We thank all our valuable customers for their amazing and ongoing support!

The Vapour Mountain Team.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 27


----------



## Nimatek (4/2/16)

Nice order is on the way via email. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/2/16)

Sounds good @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/16)

Order on it's way in email @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/2/16)

WoW Thanks and Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto (5/2/16)

Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (5/2/16)

Thanks @Oupa, my chance to try the much acclaimed XXX, order placed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/2/16)

This is such a great deal. I hate being broke.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> This is such a great deal. I hate being broke.



Agreed @Gazzacpt - this is a great deal indeed

What a bonus!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kayzer (5/2/16)

I'm in!!! 

Now awaiting XXX, Berry Blaze, and Melons 

I'm gonna let them steep at the office, can't bring them home for a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lushen (5/2/16)

Kayzer said:


> I'm in!!!
> 
> Now awaiting XXX, Berry Blaze, and Melons
> 
> I'm gonna let them steep at the office, can't bring them home for a while


 
Good choices, those are my 3 fav's as well. I am just tossed up between berry blaze and watermelon as I have not tried the watermelon before...


----------



## Kayzer (5/2/16)

I'm still discovering my taste profile, but I'll try post a mini review as I try each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/2/16)

Also feel like it would be stupid to pass up on this deal, even though I haven't tried any MMM. Also trying to find my ADV, so was thinking of getting XXX, tropical ice, as they are always raved about. What should my 3rd choice be? Speak to me vape gods!!!


----------



## Schnappie (6/2/16)

Xxx and tropical ice is my two choices as well. Will read some reviews and see for nr 3. Awesome special!


----------



## Wyvern (6/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Also feel like it would be stupid to pass up on this deal, even though I haven't tried any MMM. Also trying to find my ADV, so was thinking of getting XXX, tropical ice, as they are always raved about. What should my 3rd choice be? Speak to me vape gods!!!


Berry blaze!!!! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (6/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Berry blaze!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Not too sweet? Seems like everything I get these days is too sweet. You know the saying, "I'm sweet enough"


----------



## Rebel (6/2/16)

This is a great deal by Vapour Mountain.
Now I can try the range, did not find justice in ordering one bottle.
@Oupa does any of the premium E-liquids contain alcohol.

Kindly advise so I can complete my order.


----------



## hyphen (6/2/16)

need to win that mod ! expect a mail this weekend


----------



## Wyvern (6/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Not too sweet? Seems like everything I get these days is too sweet. You know the saying, "I'm sweet enough"


This is a bit sweet but with a touch of tart. Its a really nice juice, Im looking at Smurfette  I want to try that next

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> This is a bit sweet but with a touch of tart. Its a really nice juice, Im looking at Smurfette  I want to try that next


That does sound pretty tasty, but I can't tell people that I'm currently being smurfette, will have to lie about it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/2/16)

Great deal, such a shame I dont know any of the flavors so I cant risk it.


----------



## Roxy (7/2/16)

Just placed our order... now to wait in anticipation for the vape mail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (7/2/16)

Rebel said:


> This is a great deal by Vapour Mountain.
> Now I can try the range, did not find justice in ordering one bottle.
> @Oupa does any of the premium E-liquids contain alcohol.
> 
> Kindly advise so I can complete my order.



None of our flavours contain any alcohol.


----------



## Rebel (7/2/16)

Thank you for your response.
Order will be placed shortly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/2/16)

Let me get this straight,

all I have to do is make my normal order and I'll get another 100ml of fantastic 'joose' for free 


and on top of that, I then stand a chance of winning a Rolo, batteries and another 100ml of VM 'joose' 





Email sent!!!!  



VM

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/2/16)

what the order value for free delivery? Thinking of grabbing some extra stuff.


----------



## Oupa (8/2/16)

Currently we offer free shipping for orders above R1000.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (9/2/16)

Thank you to all you awesome vapers for the amazing response to our 3 for 2 special. Over *ONE HUNDRED* 100ml bottles ordered so far since Thursday and still going strong. We are running this special until Friday, so get those orders in on time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Such a great special, wish I had tasted your juices. Well next time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/2/16)

Such a great special, wish I had tasted your juices. Well next time


----------



## Kayzer (9/2/16)

Thanks @Oupa for the great offer. I'm sucker for a deal!

It will be my first time trying your juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (9/2/16)

You guys can really take the chance - their juices are awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JacoV (10/2/16)

Order placed!!!!
Cant wait

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/16)

Order arrived!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacoV (10/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Order arrived!
> 
> View attachment 45552


That looks sooooo good


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/16)

JacoV said:


> That looks sooooo good



And it tastes so delicious! I can't believe I waited so long to try the juice. You may be interested to know that this juice is @Oupa's ADV but he has also taken a liking to Tropical Ice recently!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacoV (10/2/16)

Waiting for mine to arrive, 1st time ordering from @Oupa 
Hope is the 1st of many

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (10/2/16)

Order placed... And XXX has become my ADV now as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Roxy (11/2/16)

Wooot Vape Mail!!!! Thanks for the awesome service!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JacoV (11/2/16)

Roxy said:


> Wooot Vape Mail!!!! Thanks for the awesome service!
> View attachment 45631


looks yummy


----------



## Roxy (11/2/16)

Trying to get my tank empty so i can taste lol. So much excitement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/2/16)

Roxy said:


> Trying to get my tank empty so i can taste lol. So much excitement


Needs at least a week of steeping in a dark cupboard I am afraid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (11/2/16)

Roxy said:


> Trying to get my tank empty so i can taste lol. So much excitement


Aha! Finally the excuse I have been looking for to justify having 6 tanks and only 2 mods!


----------



## Roxy (11/2/16)

Andre said:


> Needs at least a week of steeping in a dark cupboard I am afraid.



I was under the impression that the fruit flavours didn't need to steep, i thought it was only the creamy flavours, did i read the wrong thread again?


----------



## Roxy (11/2/16)

b


Stosta said:


> Aha! Finally the excuse I have been looking for to justify having 6 tanks and only 2 mods!


bwahahahahaha i have 2 tanks both are full of juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/16)

Roxy said:


> I was under the impression that the fruit flavours didn't need to steep, i thought it was only the creamy flavours, did i read the wrong thread again?


@Oupa can advise, but my understanding is that all their juices are freshly mixed and all improve with some steeping, even the fruity ones. I remember reading a thread way back about the good difference steeping does to Berry Blaze. HRH only vapes Berry Blaze and I can attest that it is much better after spending some time in the cupboard. 
Of course, you have enough there to taste now and let some steep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Howes (11/2/16)

Shoooo caught it just in time. Never saw this post in the Vape discussions.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Robert Howes (11/2/16)

I must be real slow these days, learnt something new. There are multiple discussion tabs *slaps own head

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kayzer (11/2/16)

My order is packed and on the road. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/2/16)

Roxy said:


> b
> 
> bwahahahahaha i have 2 tanks both are full of juice


Sounds like you need another tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/2/16)

Got mine today w000t....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (11/2/16)

Our fruit flavours can be vaped straight away, but obviously becomes even greater after a week or so of steeping/aging. That's the beauty of having 100ml bottles I guess, you can vape a couple of tanks and put the rest away for a week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roxy (11/2/16)

Oupa said:


> Our fruit flavours can be vaped straight away, but obviously becomes even greater after a week or so of steeping/aging. That's the beauty of having 100ml bottles I guess, you can vape a couple of tanks and put the rest away for a week


Hi Oupa,

Thanks for letting us know, will be sure to steep for the week after i stop vaping this yumminess today


----------



## DeeJona (11/2/16)

Order placed - - I have a special spot for my new mod.


----------



## Stosta (11/2/16)

Anyone tried the cappucino?


----------



## Andre (11/2/16)

DeeJona said:


> Order placed - - I have a special spot for my new mod.


Aha, tell us more about that special spot and the mod. Maybe, if you want to, at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Most welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kayzer (11/2/16)

Dankie @Oupa




Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (11/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Anyone tried the cappucino?


For me it wasnt enough coffee, but its a good coffee vape. Definately more milky. I prefer chain vaping his Legends Dean - the best coffee vape so far. But its like taking a shot of esspresso - so it depends on how you like your coffee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

And.... Entered! Thanks for this special @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (12/2/16)

So I took the plunge, 6 bottles ordered. My first taste of any of the VM liquids. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (12/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> So I took the plunge, 6 bottles ordered. My first taste of any of the VM liquids. Fingers crossed.


 
Thank you... and very brave. Hope our juices do not disappoint!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeeJona (12/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> So I took the plunge, 6 bottles ordered. My first taste of any of the VM liquids. Fingers crossed.



Hey BuzzGlo - Se you are using the Fishbone Dripper - is it the tri post one I am struggling my @$$ off on getting the enjoyment from it... Whats your built like on them?


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/16)

I had to get permission from HRH for this order. Being mid month and all. 
I think I'm winning that mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I had to get permission from HRH for this order. Being mid month and all.
> I think I'm winning that mod.


If random.org is used I would put my money on the last or first name on the list. I'm hoping @Oupa will literally draw a name out of a hat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeeJona (12/2/16)

Stosta said:


> If random.org is used I would put my money on the last or first name on the list. I'm hoping @Oupa will literally draw a name out of a hat!


Knowing @Oupa a hat will surely be used.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (12/2/16)

We like doing it old school

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

Really I'm most chuffed about the fact that I got 300ml of joose for less thanhalf the price of what it would normaly cost! Really an insane special!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern (12/2/16)

Dankie @Oupa for letting me collect this last night 

How long should I steep the Smurfette for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (12/2/16)

You are most welcome and thank you! I would suggest to try it out and then giving it at least a week. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (12/2/16)

Oupa said:


> You are most welcome and thank you! I would suggest to try it out and then giving it at least a week. Enjoy!


That was why I asked, since it was a bit perfumey for me today, so its in the cupboard

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shabbar (12/2/16)

Order placed, hope the cappuccino is goooood. 

Also my first time for Xxx and if it doesn't suit my palate @Rob Fisher better take them off my hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n00b13 (12/2/16)

So tempting. So little cash...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (12/2/16)

Thx @Oupa, got my ice and XXX. Can't wait to test it on the higher vg. Smurfette will get a few days to chill in the back of the closet, think it needs to steep a tad longer to balance the flavours. 

To everyone else, hope you are all enjoying the hard work VM does to keep us happy  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Darkwing (13/2/16)

Just received my juice now, I took a bit of risk getting XXX in 100ml before trying it but I have to say wow this XXX juice is amazing, I enjoy it more over my usual Tropical Ice and VM4. Definitely my ADV from now on. Great stuff @Oupa really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Dankie @Oupa for letting me collect this last night
> 
> How long should I steep the Smurfette for?
> 
> View attachment 45762


I hope you enjoy that Smurfette!


----------



## acorn (15/2/16)

Thanks @Oupa and also Chrystel for kind assistance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Is it time yet @Oupa ?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (15/2/16)

Good morning all! Thank you again for the overwhelming response to our 3 for 2 special and Reuleaux competition!

We are busy with the lucky draw, please stand by for the winner...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Oupa said:


> Good morning all! Thank you again for the overwhelming response to our 3 for 2 special and Reuleaux competition!
> 
> We are busy with the lucky draw, please stand by for the winner...


Drum roll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy (15/2/16)

holding thumbs

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DeeJona (15/2/16)

Hope lady luck is a vaper too...... Holding thumbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (15/2/16)

The winner was drawn and notified. Congratulations to Riyad, we hope you enjoy your prize and well done!

Riyad is currently not registered on ECIGSSA, but browses the forum often. He promised us that he will register so that we can post his forum handle here as the winner and that he can post his vape mail photo as soon as it arrives.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Oupa said:


> The winner was drawn and notified. Congratulations to Riyad, we hope you enjoy your prize and well done!
> 
> Riyad is currently not registered on ECIGSSA, but browses the forum often. He promised us that he will register so that we can post his forum handle here as the winner and that he can post his vape mail photo as soon as it arrives.


Way to go Riyad!!!! Lucky lucky man! Once again, thanks @Oupa for this awesome competition!


----------



## DeeJona (15/2/16)

Happy Happy Riyad - Enjoy!!! I'll spend my rest of my Monday all greenish of envy. @Oupa looking forward to more of these, especially seeing the VM brand at my local VapeShop...!

Happy Monday's fellow forumights


----------



## acorn (15/2/16)

Congrats, every one is a winner in this competition, Buy two 100ml and WIN a 100 ml of your choice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/2/16)

Congrats to the winner. Great special and comp @Oupa and team VM.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/16)

Awesome compo! I like compo's where we ALL win! Chicken Dinner Compo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (15/2/16)

Congratulations again @Zayd ... seems you were already registered, apologies I misunderstood. Enjoy your prize and be sure to post some pics under vape mail when it arrives

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A (15/2/16)

... and it was me that placed the order for 3 x 100ml just 3 days too early.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zayd (15/2/16)

Hi @Oupa, my brother Riyad had asked to use my handle. I am posting on his behalf, we will most definitely post pics when it arrives. 

You have made his Monday a memorable one!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (15/2/16)

No problem @Zayd , thx for clarifying!


----------



## Zayd (15/2/16)

@Oupa I will get him to register ASAP and become part of the awesome vaping community.

I will ask him to give you a shout once he registers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (15/2/16)

Nice One....
Enjoy your price

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (15/2/16)

Congrats Riyad



Thank you @Oupa for the awesome comp and great juices, I feel like I won anyway

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JacoV (16/2/16)

Always good when you get home after a long day and this is waiting for you....BIG thanks to @Oupa

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig (24/2/16)

Ordered and about to order again


----------



## Ashley A (29/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> Ordered and about to order again


Is the special still on?


----------



## Oupa (29/2/16)

@Ashley A , it ended on Friday night.


----------

